# What are your plans for 2014?



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

After taking 2 years off from parties, next year I am bringing back the Omenwood Hotel.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/82982-omenwood-hotel-night-spa-funeral-parlor.html


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I plan on starting much earlier next year. I didn't really get started until late August this year but with the number of projects I had planed I should have started in June. As it was I barely got ready for our party on the 26th. I didn't even get done with everything I'd started. If everything works out next year I'll have everything ready at least two weeks before our party next year. Yeah, right I'll believe that when it happens.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Only thing we have decided for sure is that it's going to be early next year. Probably the 2nd weekend of October.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> Only thing we have decided for sure is that it's going to be early next year. Probably the 2nd weekend of October.


Funny you say that, because I'm thinking of making it a week earlier also....any particular reason?


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Chewbacca said:


> I plan on starting much earlier next year. I didn't really get started until late August this year but with the number of projects I had planed I should have started in June. As it was I barely got ready for our party on the 26th. I didn't even get done with everything I'd started. If everything works out next year I'll have everything ready at least two weeks before our party next year. Yeah, right I'll believe that when it happens.


I set up for the first time CarnEvil....so lots of new props and atmosphere changes this year. Epic fail was funhouse mirrors! Mylar was hard to work with!
Besides that , most came out ok!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

johnshenry said:


> After taking 2 years off from parties, next year I am bringing back the Omenwood Hotel.
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/82982-omenwood-hotel-night-spa-funeral-parlor.html


johnshenry! You were the first person on the forum I ever asked any questions too! Nice to find you back on here..and I have a funny story you will probably appreciate!
I had read on one of your posts on the forum that at some point during your party, you have set it up for your lights to flicker and the house goes black...(correct)..well 3 parties ago, I mentioned this to my husband, and he's like "um....no...I'm not messing with the circuit breaker and whole house electricity"...That particular year we had 15+ inches of snow on our party night, and all of a sudden our lights flickered and the house went black...the whole time I'm thinking my husband DID do this for me.....but....he quickly imformed me after my laughter and delight that we had lost power! 
Anyways...it was funny to me....but inspired by your party!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

johnshenry said:


> After taking 2 years off from parties, next year I am bringing back the Omenwood Hotel.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/82982-omenwood-hotel-night-spa-funeral-parlor.html


That's awesome...I've seen your photos...looks wonderful!


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

My plans for 2014 are too anticipate more rain, wind just like the past 2 years. I am most likely going to scale back the decorations from the whole front yard/sidewalk area of my home to just the front porch. Sitting on the porch last night passing out candy as the wind blew the rain in from the side, I had an epiphany. I am going to construct and enclose the sides of my porch with either some black tarps or create some kind of walls made outta exp foam, maybe finish them off to replicate some kind of castle/dungeon walls. I am not gonna get wet next year, LOL.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

It will be something with Hollywood.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm going to suggest to my neighbors that we have a block party on halloween night to entice the Tots to turn down our cul de sac. We have a large round grass area with an oak tree in the middle so it would be a good place for us to gather and all give out candy together. Plus its Friday night next year. I saw a lot of tots pass our street by last night and don't want that to happen again!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

I am thinking medival times.. that way we have an excuse to construct a quillitine...
We had our party early this year... it was nice to have the party out of the way and enjoy the build up to Halloween


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

marigolddesigns said:


> Funny you say that, because I'm thinking of making it a week earlier also....any particular reason?



Weather mostly. It's always nicer the first couple weeks of October traditionaly around here.


----------



## bazzerb (Oct 29, 2013)

We are getting married next year and then coming back to the house were the party will be and as its Halloween we will be getting married in fancy dress, the partner is going as a zombie and I am going as a vampire, her wedding dress will be made/unmade not sure which to resemble a month old zombie and we are having full face masks as we have book a company called specialfx of Plymouth to do all the special effects for the face and clothes.
Can't wait.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Orange and Black Masquerade I think Im going to change the time to 6p rather than 7p


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I only get to do a regular party every few years -- as opposed to what happens on Halloween night to staff the haunt, which generally qualifies as a party, but it isn't the same thing. Hoping to do the "party" party next year. Plans for it include:
1) amp up the Mad Scientist Lab and 
2) open the patio as a dance floor. 

Thinking of prop improvements already.
a) Wine dispenser masquerading as old-fashioned blood bottle hanger stand.
b) some flashing light panels made out of christmas lights, to increase the Mad Scientist "apparatus of life"


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Going to do the Haunted Carnival/Sideshow of Freaks for 2014 - so excited for something totally different than what I've done in the past.


----------



## dscrimager (Feb 10, 2008)

I have so much invested in the pirate theme ... I still have a number of props that didn't even make it out this year...animatronic bird still WIP, animated clams and my animatronic tentacle that has been built for two years as well as more boarded up window treatments and a couple more video props.
I really need to start setting up in September. And being Friday night I'm hoping we get back to our 400+ kids. 

Next year I'm going to get most of my talking props worked out so it'll be interactive and less large builds .. my canon build this year was last minute and a fair amount of work.


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

If I could be anyone else but me
who in the world would I be
a pirate with treasure, a ghost in chains
or maybe a zombie looking for brains

Luke's father, the Doctor, Spock old or new
and that's just to name only a few
a marvel avenger or from Lord of the Rings,
perhaps someone famous is more of your thing

Whatever you choose, its your fantasy
just let us know if you're coming out of pure courtesy
October twenty-fifth, twenty fourteen
Your attendance has already been foreseen!

invites already out


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

We are doing our Halloween wedding Masquerade Ball next year! Justification for a bigger budget!!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

A bigger, better cemetery! I have so many projects to finish too. A lot of what went up this year was only half done and there was still more stuff inside that couldn't go out at all.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Seeings how we had to postpone it this year...Deathly Hallows!!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Haunted hotel for 2014.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Voodoo on the bayou theme for us! We alternate easy years (2013 was jack o'lanterns) with a more involved theme, and I can't wait to go all out!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> Voodoo on the bayou theme for us! We alternate easy years (2013 was jack o'lanterns) with a more involved theme, and I can't wait to go all out!


Nice , I have always thought that would be a fun one.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Last year was extreeeeemely themed. It was a Stephen King themed party. I'll finally get my pics up for that soon. I remember going to the Halloween stores and wanting to get stuff for the party and I just had to leave to go look around in thrift stores and stuff.

So 2014 is going to be extremely non-themed for the most part. Black, Orange, ghosts, devils, jack - o lanterns, witches, carmel apple bar.... a halloween themed halloween party basically. I am looking forward to it so much!

I'm also going simple with the food this year... last year I had 6 crockpots full of stuff and tons more platters of stuff... this year... Queso, BBQ weenies, and pizza (the kind that someone else cooks and brings to me)! Probably some cookies and cake balls too!

I can't wait!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, Scotchey. Sometimes simple is better. You can relax and enjoy this year without all the stress.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was planning to do mostly witches. I have tons of them and décor. But, I have gotten interested in Vampire and Werewolf Killing Kits, so need to come up with a display for each. I also am making new props at the Make and Takes and so will have to incorporate these things. This weekend's project is a Rising Spirit for the prop and the craft at the MNT is either a Figi Mermaid or a Skelly fairy.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

dbruner said:


> I'm going to suggest to my neighbors that we have a block party on halloween night to entice the Tots to turn down our cul de sac. We have a large round grass area with an oak tree in the middle so it would be a good place for us to gather and all give out candy together. Plus its Friday night next year. I saw a lot of tots pass our street by last night and don't want that to happen again!


I live at the end of a cul de sac too! 2014 will be our third Halloween in this house. 2012 we got 8 TOTs, 2013 we got 14. My goal is to build the yard up slowly and start to build up a reputation in the neighborhood that we are worth the walk down to the end of the street. Last year I scared the socks off of some teens with a huge drawstring spider we usually use to scare away woodpeckers. We have an awesome yard to do a haunt! Behind our backyard is the woods, and if we had guests walk around the back of the house, we could set up some awesome scares. At this point, the hubby is still in school and I'm the main breadwinner, so money is tight. So for this year, I want to include a walk around haunt but we're going to have to rely heavily on friends and actors rather than props. I've got some creepy scenarios planned out, and some friends who are crazy enough to jump on board. 

As for the Halloween party, I usually don't do a specific theme. I just make sure there's plenty of libations and everybody has a great time. 

Question- do any of you use signs to promote your haunt?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

The cul de sac idea sounds great. If you've done something special for the TOTs, I'd suggest putting up signs on your closest streets with arrows (like you would do for a garage sale) only write, Yard Haunt or Block Haunt to bring in the kids.


----------

